# Forum Destroyer & Forum youngblood



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

i am going to buy my first board and i came across these two snowboards. they are on sale at sierrasnowboard.com for 200 on the destroyer and 180 for the youngblood. the only difference i notice is that the YB has 4/10 flex while the destroyer has 5/10 flex. this is my first season snowboarding, i ride grooms 60% and 40 % park. i want a board with good flex for butters but not too soft to make it feel noodly unstable. help me on which board suits me best. what are your thoughts? and if you can recommend other boards that would be perfect, but pls state a reason to help me understand it better. thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

I would recommend the YoungBlood out of those boards because it's your first year and IMO you probably wont be hitting any jumps bigger than probably 20 feet. If you are really that good then you might want the Destroyer so yo have more stability landing off of really big kickers. And definatlly get it if your more into jibs. And softer boards are also lots of fun to play around on :cheeky4: Well what ever board you get I'm sure you will like it.


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Well i know a guy who rides youngblood and he wants to use his friends destroyer as often as he can, I don't know why because I haven't ridden youngblood myself but i can tell you that forum destroyer is a great board. I don't jib much tho. Mostly jumps and maybe even some faster runs , it's awesome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

so for longer runs and higher jumps go wit destroyer and park go yb.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Ya you pretty much got it there. The youngblood will be a lot better on rails but still good on jumps as long as they aren't TOO big (50 foot kickers). If your going off 50 foot kickers and big backcountry stuff I would get the Destroyer just because it will be more stable for the speed needed to clear them and better on landings. So if you just wanting to hit some rails but still hit some bigger jumps you will be fine on the youngblood. 
Good luck with whatever board you choose 

Capita Scare/Stairmaster would also be a board to look at, that's what I'm riding right now. Bataleon also looks promising with there TBT. Just some suggestions to look at if you want.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i say youngblood or look into the stair/scaremaster or maybe ride kink or nitro swindle?


----------

